# The "I am Canadian" Parka...



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

The "I am Canadian" parka comes off after a lovely romp in the fresh fallen snow, the eco-sensitive cashmere union suit goes on (www.spotdadog.com), then what's a snoozy little Hav suppose to do? Oh yes! Crawl inside their specially made Cannery Bay, canine cave from Scottie's fine art caves, interior art homes for companion animals eace: (www.scottie.ca)

Now I love the Spot da Dog products, but these Canine caves are just too much fun! How did they ever think of this! The cat ones are neat too! I'm not even going to mention the price, I don't wanna give anyone a heart attack!

What is it about you Canucks? The pristine air? The LaBlat? That donut place? (Hortons? I remember it from hockey games!) your health care system? How do you get so creative, artistic and talented? Wow! I'm impressed! I want to be a Canadian and get a full sized parka made for myself!

Lol I think our snow and ice and freezing temps, along with being sick and stuck inside for a week has really pushed me overboard! All this online shopping without being able to push my cart threw the virtual check out line!

So many beautiful things out there!
Beverly


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Wow...*

do they make those to match the human companion? Nice.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, so those are really creative and pretty, but at $6400.00 it better cook, too. I can just put a blanket over two chairs and get the same thing. ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LMBO!

And here I was trying to figure out how to talk my niece into making a 3 stall papier mache one for me and mine!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I love Canada. :canada:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> OK, so those are really creative and pretty, but at $6400.00 it better cook, too. I can just put a blanket over two chairs and get the same thing. ound:


HA! That is tooo funny!

I have spent so much on dog beds..stools..blankets..But where are they??
On the bed..couch..bean bag chair! (they are like little kids who prefer the cardboard box!)


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep I can attest to that... so much stuff and money spent on toys.. and Emma's fave is a dasanii water bottle squished.. and flattenned.. she plays with it for a week and then it is off to recycling!!!  beds arghhh crates... and her choice in underneath a table, or on an old pillow . Emma I guess is not as high a maintenance girl as I thought she would be!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Same here. Give them a water bottle and they are in heaven. I quit buying beds long ago. They prefer the couch anyway. And Shelby doesn't like to be hot, so she will sleep on the wood floor. Go figure - we try to give them all the comforts of home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

I have to admit that I was lusting after this dog bed for a long while (it's actaully posted on Ebay right now for alot less)

http://www.aileenannecollections.com/Bohemian-Bed-Patchwork-Velvet_p_39-571.html


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the "I am Canadian" and the "Union Suit." Sigh! Maybe next year.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been lusting after this bed:

http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/furnituresbeds/02.html

and this one:

http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/furnituresbeds/40.html

And this:

http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/furnituresbeds/21.html

But then it dawns on me that Gucci does not sleep in 'pet beds', so I have a hard time justifying it! lol, She is always on my leg, hip or arm on the couch, or on my pillow in bed. The only reprieve I have is when she nurses her bear first thing in the morning. lol

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I've been lusting after this bed:
> 
> http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/furnituresbeds/02.html
> 
> ...


Ok, Kara...This site is too cool! Mind you I haven't bought anything _yet_.... I just bookmarked it in the event we win the lottery! ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Being a 60's child, I just have to have that "love" jacket for my guys.
http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/fashion/outerwear/03.html

That is a very dangerous site.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Michelle...I love that jacket too..but why did they have to put a skull on the Love one...
that wasn't a 60's thing, was it?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> The "I am Canadian" parka comes off after a lovely romp in the fresh fallen snow, the eco-sensitive cashmere union suit goes on (www.spotdadog.com), then what's a snoozy little Hav suppose to do? Oh yes! Crawl inside their specially made Cannery Bay, canine cave from Scottie's fine art caves, interior art homes for companion animals eace: (www.scottie.ca)
> 
> Now I love the Spot da Dog products, but these Canine caves are just too much fun! How did they ever think of this! The cat ones are neat too! I'm not even going to mention the price, I don't wanna give anyone a heart attack!
> 
> ...


Very cool, but it wouldn't fit in my home that is already filled to the brim with doggie stuff! LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I've been lusting after this bed:
> 
> http://www.thepinkpaw.com/shop/furnituresbeds/02.html
> 
> ...


Kara,

That first one is hysterical. The second is cute and the third is a must have for any well dress princess (or prince come to think of it). Maybe I should get one for Milo. Lord knows he has enough clothes to fill it. ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, the skull jacket is different. It is called "Punk Rock".


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Diane, the skull jacket is different. It is called "Punk Rock".


Michele..Yes I saw that ..but the LOVE jacket looks like it had a red skull on the upper left shoulder of the jacket...isn't that a skull?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, looks like a skull, but it might be a poor attempt at a ladybug? Red, some spots that look like a face??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Michele...Maybe it's a mushroom...what's that white stem thing under the red part? I thought it was a the jaw of the skull..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can understand the confusion. I guess I'll just have to buy it so we can find out what it is. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

It looks like a mushroom to me. Hmmm, 60's, mushroom -- maybe it's one of those psychedelic ones.ound:


----------

